# Recommend £120.00 wax



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Recommendations please- I'm considering AF Desire what other wax would you recommend- 'Complex' Silver metallic under clearcoat- colour varies from plain silver- to hint of green-or hint of gold, depending upon lighting conditions eg on a sunny/cloudy day.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you defiantly after a wax because I can't recommend zaino for wet look gloss and depth durability is amazing and I've never used a products that go on and off so easy just a something you might want to consider


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Zymol Glasur is a lovely wax at that price point. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Imho sealant will gives better result in this colour . hybrid waxes like Victoria Chaos or Wolfgang Fizuon works well in light metallic colours .


----------



## steveg (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope sorry, I could only think of £115 or £125 waxes to recommend


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

steveg said:


> Nope sorry, I could only think of £115 or £125 waxes to recommend


:lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Does it have to be wax and does it have to be £120? Why £120? There's sealants and waxes at <£50 that are better than stuff double their price point.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Open to any wax suggestions peeps- last used AG HD which is impressive. Unfortunately I find sealants/hybrids not to my liking - prefer 3 dimentional 'warmth' from wax finish- have been using CG Glossworks shampoo which leaves a very impressive/shiny finish but makes my car look 'cold' if that makes any sense?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

What sealants / hybrids have you tried ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

DJ SNH awesome


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sealants on my reflex silver bring the flake pop out a lot better than waxes I have found.
Why not use a sealant (tough coat or something) and then top with a wax before shows or something for that wet look I guess you desire.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

WAX:

Naviwax Ultimate
DJ Rubbish Boys "Juiced Edition"
AB Addiction

Sealer:

Wolfs BW
Zaino Z2
Werksat Acrylic

All well under your budget but, fantastic finishes on silver :thumb:

Remember, it's all in the prep work


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Go for this combo and you will save a fair amount of cash....so easy to use and not something that a lot on here try to be honest....

Zaino ZCS...Zaino Z6....

1 layer of ZCS...wipe on walk away for 10 minutes....dont apply too thickly....after 10 minutes wipe over with Z6 and repeat after 30minutes or so....and hey presto....shine....and looks to die for....

Cost...around £35 and you will never tire of its amazing visual sparkle of beauty....

Results Below....this was a new car protection detail i did in Birmingham a couple of months ago....no machine work just the ZCS doing its thing....


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Warmth is Swissvax BOS but thats too dear in more than one respect. Similar wax for less than half is Raceglaze 55. Real wet looking wax with good durability. So that and a good sealant will be perfecto. Also i think AF Desire is in that price, meant to be fantatsic!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

steview said:


> What sealants / hybrids have you tried ?


None to be honest- have just noticed different finishes on cars and have assumed the highly refective 'cold' looking finishes are sealant or hybrid? I guess it might be a case of trying for myself when time permits - time very scarce this year!


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Just dropped my daughter off at Sheffield Hallam Saturday Russ- guess I missed the chance for a 'masterclass'!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

For this kind of colour I'd recommend:
Zymol Glasur or Dodo Juice Supernatural waxes. They both look fantastic on silver, give gloss, warmth and flake pop with a good duration.
On the sealant front you could go for Z2 in my opinion with stunning results.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Why not some of this?

http://www.mitchellandking.co.uk/glitterati.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

For me has to be Scholl The Rock, an fantastic wax, great pretection, great life span, beads like no other wax ive seen before, and you would have a lot of change out of your £150 too :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

But he only wanted to pay £120 exactly.
Anything too high or too low would be an inferior product.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> Why not some of this?
> 
> http://www.mitchellandking.co.uk/glitterati.html


Has anyone used that and got a write up? Looks amazing!!! :argie:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

There you gohttp://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=280602


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Not a particularly helpful reply but it's how I see it...

Buy a wax or sealant for anything between £30-£60...lots of choice in that price bracket and spend the rest of your budget on glazes, polishes etc which frankly will have a far bigger impact on the looks of your car than the wax anyway.

My Reflex Silver car has won many Concours competitions wearing DJ Supernatural and even R222 Concours. Wax won't make the biggest difference but will have potentially the biggest impact on your pocket.

Just my twopenneth.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

ashman said:


> Warmth is Swissvax BOS but thats too dear in more than one respect. Similar wax for less than half is Raceglaze 55. Real wet looking wax with good durability. So that and a good sealant will be perfecto. Also i think AF Desire is in that price, meant to be fantatsic!


+1 for 55! Give great result on light color


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Desire and zymol ital are two stunners,fits your price!.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

A reply to what you actually asked Zymol Glasur or Swissvax Shield fit in nicely around that price bracket and as you already have Desire. 
Another two fantastic wax's


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If you are set on a wax, look for a hybrid sealant wax as these will help a little to ensure flake pop is present whilst still giving that nice glow.

personally Desire would be my preference over all. Maybe try a combo of Z2 with a wax over, Russ at MCC has had some great results doing this


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

hello,

i have a silver metallic bmw.

just applied zymol hd cleanse and glasur:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

£120 would get you like 4litres of Max Protect Silk Coat 

3months protection with crazy gloss and insane beading!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Hd Is nice I always like it on light colours, I can sell you a pot for £120


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Angelwax is stunningly warm. Makes Vics red look like a sealant. I believe they do a version specifically for Silver, but I haven't tried that.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I have recently bought Zymol Glasur. Stunning finish and easy on and even easier off!


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

ive not tryed it myself although im sure someone on this thread has

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemical-guys-celeste-dettaglio-paste-wax-v2/prod_788.html


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

FLAIR..you're on, just as soon as my current pot of HD expires :driver::driver:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Although it's not boasted about on here at all, G3 Supergloss has provided me with some extremely impressive results on lighter colours, the fact is (as others have said), it doesn't matter whether you pay £20, £120 or £1200, any reasonable wax or sealant can be made to look much above its price (or below!) depending on what prep you put in :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Some Glasur for sale right now in sales section


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Swissvax Shield For £130 great wax i use it most days for my details.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

AF Spirit would be my choice - In my opinion its every bit as good as Desire but £30 cheaper 

And Desire and Spirit are both totally awesome waxes.

Bouncers 22 is also superb on Silver, but only £33 for 100ml !!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> £120 would get you like 4litres of Max Protect Silk Coat
> 
> 3months protection with crazy gloss and insane beading!


Not quite as good as the wax it was tried against


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

How about Glasur or Carbon. Both great all rounders IMO.

Glasur if youre the person that wants extra durability - Id say about 5-6 months tops although I end up re-waxing about once every 6 weeks just to keep the gloss and beading up. 

Carbon if youre the person that enjoys waxing on a regular basis. Zymol really ****ed themselvs with Carbon. Id say 4 months tops for durability, but its cheaper and I PERSONALLY find it spreads better than Glasur. I always go for carbon on my own car because I wax once a month. Not because I have to, but because I quite enjoy it. Absolutely love this wax, its my favorite. 

I bought BOS when it was £120 when the VAT was down. Wasnt a fan, looked stunning but so oily and the beading didnt last more than about 2 washed. Sheeted for about 6 months though.


----------

